# check this out... double 70



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Phenominal! Great shooting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

good job dietmar!!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Keep it up Dietmar. Good Job.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

good job


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I say it must be faked, you can't shoot those scores without using X-10s (or at least that's what Easton would like us to believe!!!!!!!)

Good job D!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Really, I think it is the quality of the archer, not the arrows.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

RT56 said:


> Really, I think it is the quality of the archer, not the arrows.


I agree....it wouldn't matter what equipment I was using, bow, arrows, sight, rest....the equipment is always gonna be better than me....

Good shooting though, D!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

RT56 said:


> Really, I think it is the quality of the archer, not the arrows.


Hard to convey sarcasm through plain text, but yes I agree. There's just another couple of threads going on about this elsewhere and I thought I'd play around with it here too.

I'm well aware of just how well D can shoot. I've been the man on the scorecards from a field round with D


----------

